# Looking for lease/club within 1hr of Locust Grove



## Eagle7 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you have a spot let me know.   Just moved to the area this year.  PM me if you have a spot - or post here. Thx.


----------



## Eagle7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Still looking -


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*Members*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with oplent of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985.


----------



## KDams (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 1200 ac in green co with water,elect hook up dues are 600.00 looking to fill 2 spots give me a call ,i will go over more details 7063672639


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## BCHunting170 (May 2, 2012)

Were located between Milledgeville and Monticello. Shoot me a message if you would like to check out the property. 400 acre- 8 members. $650.00


----------



## stuart smith (May 3, 2012)

Small club in Jones County has openings.(404)4994311


----------



## Red350SS (May 27, 2012)

Eagle7 said:


> If you have a spot let me know.   Just moved to the area this year.  PM me if you have a spot - or post here. Thx.



I have a club with 374 acres in Pike County on Hwy 18. I am looking to add one or 2 members for a total of 12 hunters on 2 tracts. Dues would be approximately $620 with 1 new member added, or $565 with 2 new members added. PM me if interested.


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 28, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions.


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have small club in green county looking for 3 members, call david  @ 404-456-4364


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings, Marion County. PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------

